# Where Can I Find Average Baby Hedghie Weight Info?



## PintoPrincess2 (Apr 5, 2011)

Where can I find info about what a normal weight range is for baby hedgies? I have three at the moment, one leaving Friday, will also be 7 weeks on Friday. The one leaving weighs 208 Grams, she looks healthy and is proportioned perfectly. Clover is the smaller one of the bunch, has been since they were born. Petite is the perfect work to explain it; she also is proportioned well too. On Tuesday she wrighed 190g but she has obviosuly gained a little wieght since ( I took her out this morning and it's like she grew overnight!  ) The boy is, in my opinion, a hedgie we will probably have to moniter wieght wise as he gets older. He is the biggest of the three ( besides mom) and weighed 216g are these normal weights? The are all eating and drinking great on their own and have been steadily gaining weight since being away from mom. Mom I think might have to go on a diet she weighed in at 411g . She did have babies not long ago but she does look a little on the chunky side... dont let her I said that!  Just kidding. Any input would be appreciated. If they are on the chunky side could it be i'm giving them too many treats? They get mealies about every other day and I was told to allow the babies a plentiful amount of food consistently throughout the day.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

75g to 350 or more. In other words, there is no normal weight for 7 weeks old. Babies are all different sizes. :lol:


----------



## PintoPrincess2 (Apr 5, 2011)

Seems that way; All three are different; it was cute when the were littler and you put them smallest to biggest... they looked like a little row of ducklings. Mom could use a little more excercise; she has a little roll on each thigh, we noticed it this week!  She is outgrowing her wheel so I had to order her a new one, should be here soon.Can't wait we also ordered the babies new cages, 8 Sq ft so they will have plenty of room! It's funny I am excited about decorating each of them! Hitting Walmart this weekend for new fleece patterns for lines. Also where can I get the coroplast I hear eveyone talking about? What is it's main purpose?


----------



## pooka dotted (Jan 5, 2011)

You can get coroplast usually at any hardware store, or a sign shop. I got mine at RONA but if you dont live in canada i'm not sure where you'd get it.


----------



## Ophelia (Dec 10, 2010)

Also, if you live in a smallish town and still can't find it, ask your local convenience store if you can have their corrugated plastic signs they throw away when they're done. I'm all about recycling, and there are no sign shops or anything in my town, so this is a great alternative! Especially since it's free.  

Also, it's used to keep the hedgies in, and so that they aren't tempted to scale the walls (though some will still try to escape so always use a lid. )


----------

